# Biete: Laufradsatz Mavic XM317 Disc 26'' mit SLX Naben, ca. 500 Km



## Emre12394 (17. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

biete in ebay einen gebrauchten neurwertigen Laufradsatz SLX/ Mavic an, genaueres sieht unter den Folgenden Link.



*Laufradsatz Mavic XM317 Disc mit SLX  Naben, ca. 500 Km*




*PS* Biete noch 2 SKS Steckschutzbleche an

*SKS Schutzblech Neu

SKS Schutzblech Gebraucht, Guter zustand


----------



## Emre12394 (18. April 2010)

*Heuto noch die Letzte Chance!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emre12394 (18. April 2010)

****Kann Gelöscht werden****


----------

